# My favorite thing to do when stuck in the house.



## Gaer

I'm not fishing for compliments.  Sculpting is my favorite activity (since I don't have a man, haha!)  If we are to stay away from socializing, why not do something creative?  Painting?  Needlepoint?   For me, a blank canvas or a lump of clay and I'm in Heaven!  Thought I'd show you some of my work to be bronzed, to motivate you to do your OWN creative pursuits!


----------



## Gaer

. . .and, Here's three which I'm getting bronzed right now.


----------



## Pecos

Wow, very nice.
I have just about zero talent when it comes to creating art, but I do appreciate good art when I see it.


----------



## peppermint

VERY NICE...  I wouldn't have the talent for that...Or the patients...It has to be in you....

Thank's for sharing...


----------



## Pepper

Your work is amazing.


----------



## Coldfeet58

Gaer said:


> I'm not fishing for compliments.  Sculpting is my favorite activity (since I don't have a man, haha!)  If we are to stay away from socializing, why not do something creative?  Painting?  Needlepoint?   For me, a blank canvas or a lump of clay and I'm in Heaven!  Thought I'd show you some of my work to be bronzed, to motivate you to do your OWN creative pursuits!


You are blessed, your work is spectacular.


----------



## oldman

WOW! How do you do that? I wouldn’t even know how to start. I’m not very artistic, but am a pretty good mechanic on cars and I can do handyman stuff around the house. My dad was my mentor.

Are those smaller statues made out of one piece of clay or multiple pieces?


----------



## Pepper

oldman said:


> WOW! How do you do that?


She's an artist, that's how!


----------



## Catlady

Very realistic and detailed, amazing work!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

What great work Gaer. You are so talented. I'd like to see them after they are bronzed. Do you copy from photos or paintings?
I enjoy myself so much just puttering around, sewing,cooking, baking, organizing old photos,painting crafts. that I certainly  wouldn't call it stuck.


----------



## Gaer

Thanks guys! Oldman:  It's one clump of clay and a toothpick!  People just say, "Oh, I can't do that!"  BUT YOU CAN!  Just try.  I really is a lot of fun!
Ruth n Jersey:  Good for you!  I loved to cook too but now I have no one to cook for except myself and I don't eat that much. So, Why even bother?  It will be a month or so, before they are back from the foundry, but I can post them here after they are done.  Oh, No, to copy art.  Copying someone's art isn't really art in my opinion.  These are out of my head.  I have many more, but these are enough to post for now.  Thanks again.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Honestly, I thought you were pranking us when I first saw pictures of your work! Your creations are *awesome! *You have inspired me to get back to my music composition. I'd like to release two songs soon. I need my son to use a digital program to raise the volume in one of them. People keep asking me when I'll release another album since I've taken such a long hiatus. I have several songs that I need to tweak and have my son engineer and master, but I will be releasing them individually for digital distribution and streaming, since that's the way people are going now.


----------



## Nate007

These are gorgeous.  I love how expressive they are and the body postures are so realistic!


----------



## Gaer

Oh, Thanks,both of you!  I'm so glad i inspired you Diva!  Now is the time to docreative pursuits!


----------



## Em in Ohio

RE: images 512 and 538 - Could you introduce me to your models?   (Just kidding, but they are such handsome men that you have created!)  Awesome!


----------



## Gaer

Yes, I WISH I could meet a man that looked like that!  I sculpt with my soul.  These are angels I've percieved.  Don't laugh!  I'm really serious!
anyway, THANKS!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Gaer said:


> Yes, I WISH I could meet a man that looked like that!  I sculpt with my soul.  These are angels I've percieved.  Don't laugh!  I'm really serious!
> anyway, THANKS!


NOT laughing - I believe they may become manifest in your life!


----------



## Em in Ohio

OneEyedDiva said:


> Honestly, I thought you were pranking us when I first saw pictures of your work! Your creations are *awesome! *You have inspired me to get back to my music composition. I'd like to release two songs soon. I need my son to use a digital program to raise the volume in one of them. People keep asking me when I'll release another album since I've taken such a long hiatus. I have several songs that I need to tweak and have my son engineer and master, but I will be releasing them individually for digital distribution and streaming, since that's the way people are going now.


Duh - I didn't know you were a performer - BIG APPLAUSE!  I was told repeatedly that I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket, so I am really impressed!


----------



## Lee

Gaer, can't wait to see them after they are bronzed, will be more lovely than now.

Have to ask though....why the red ribbon on the first one, any significance?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Empty said:


> Duh - I didn't know you were a performer - BIG APPLAUSE!  I was told repeatedly that I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket, so I am really impressed!


Thank you Empty. I don't perform...too nervous for that plus my ADD causes me to get distracted easily. I used to play for the church, had the choir sounding really good but I didn't like it. Since I do have an album out there, guess I can be called a recording artist. I consider myself a composer/arranger/producer.


----------



## Gaer

Lee:  I'll show them after they are bronzed.  Hope the foundry doesn't shut down.  If so, it may be awhile.  I'm puzzled by the ribbon too.  I remember it broke in half at that point and I had to repair it, but, ?????


----------



## Lee

Too funny Gaer, I know some forget why they tied a string on their finger....you forget why The Ribbon....think hard, it will come to you.


----------



## Gaer

Ruth n Jersey said:


> What great work Gaer. You are so talented. I'd like to see them after they are bronzed. Do you copy from photos or paintings?
> I enjoy myself so much just puttering around, sewing,cooking, baking, organizing old photos,painting crafts. that I certainly  wouldn't call it stuck.


The foundry e-mailed me.  They are closed until further notice.  My sculptures are bronzed but I have no idea when they will be open again so I can pick them up.  and no, I have no idea what the sculpture will turn out like before I start.  The sculpture tells me to give it birth.  Thanks for your sweet comments!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Amazing art with your hands @Gaer! Keep these wonderful visuals posted for us to enjoy....my Mom was sooo creative too....she painted many pics, wrote poetry, cooked creatively....and I didn't seem to inherit any of it, but maybe I did but never tapped into it, hmmm.


----------



## Gaer

Well, actually, i do have a serious question about sculptures.  How many of you are opposed to nudity in sculptures?  I sculpt a lot of nudes but some people are abhored by them and tell me to put clothes on them.  I see nothing wrong with the human body, (looking at it artistically).  I have no one to ask except you folks.  Please tell me what you honestly think about nudity in art.  Here's a few:


----------



## Catlady

Gaer said:


> Well, actually, i do have a serious question about sculptures.  How many of you are opposed to nudity in sculptures?  I sculpt a lot of nudes but some people are abhored by them and tell me to put clothes on them.  I see nothing wrong with the human body, (looking at it artistically).  I have no one to ask except you folks.  Please tell me what you honestly think about nudity in art.  Here's a few:



Michelangelo sculpted and painted nudes (and  did it for the Vatican no less), why not you.   You have great talent.


----------



## Gaer

Catlady said:


> Michelangelo sculpted and painted nudes (and  did it for the Vatican no less), why not you.   You have great talent.


I wouldn't presume, in my wildest dreams to equate myself with the master. (my hero)  That was thoughtful compliment though. Thanks.


----------



## Catlady

Gaer, I'm not the least bit religious, but this is my favorite Michelangelo.  Not only for it's realistic anatomical details, but it also shows and tells a story about maternal love and grief.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Gaer, It isn't my taste but I think it is definitely a form of art and your work is exquisite.


----------



## Gaer

Catlady: That was exquisite!
Ruth and Jersey:  Thanks foryour input!


----------



## Keesha

Your work is brilliant. Seriously good.
What inspired you to do this type of work?
What do you use to make it.  Your medium? 
What tools do you use?
How long have you been doing this 
How long does it usually take you to do one?
Do you have a special room to do your work; like an own art studio ?


----------



## Keesha

Ok I found one answer so far. Clay and tooth  picks. 
That’s so cool? You have amazing perspective. Everything is in perfect proportion.


----------



## Gaer

Keesha said:


> Ok I found one answer so far. Clay and tooth  picks.
> That’s so cool? You have amazing perspective. Everything is in perfect proportion.


Keesha, You are so sweet!  Why don't you get some clay and try this?  I could do a sculpture a day but don't have the money to get them all bronzed!
inspiration?  It was an URGE!  I was living up in a cabin in the mountains and had to drive quite a ways but I HAD TO HAVE CLAY!  I made a sculpture, got it bronzed and sold it for a lot of money!  I was ecstatic that someone would pay for a sculpture!
a studio?  Yes, I have a little studio and gallery in front of my home.  and a HUGE library.
I've been so busy with my writings I didn't have time to sculpt, or paint so I guess it's been 10 years since I started both painting and sculpting.  I've reached a balance between all three.   All, (Well, a lot of) my work is on Flickr.com under Cheryl Gaer Barlow (people), if you want to see the rest.  Thanks for asking!  I could do a lot better if I had real models!
But Keesha, If you want to try this I can explain everything I do!  Let me know!


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> Keesha, You are so sweet!  Why don't you get some clay and try this?  I could do a sculpture a day but don't have the money to get them all bronzed!
> inspiration?  It was an URGE!  I was living up in a cabin in the mountains and had to drive quite a ways but I HAD TO HAVE CLAY!  I made a sculpture, got it bronzed and sold it for a lot of money!  I was ecstatic that someone would pay for a sculpture!
> a studio?  Yes, I have a little studio and gallery in front of my home.  and a HUGE library.
> I've been so busy with my writings I didn't have time to sculpt, or paint so I guess it's been 10 years since I started both painting and sculpting.  I've reached a balance between all three.   All, (Well, a lot of) my work is on Flickr.com under Cheryl Gaer Barlow (people), if you want to see the rest.  Thanks for asking!  I could do a lot better if I had real models!
> But Keesha, If you want to try this I can explain everything I do!  Let me know!


A sculpture a day? That’s incredible. Even all the folds and creases in the last sculpture on this page is mind boggling. I can’t wrap my head around the fact that you can create such masterpieces in a day. Correction: that was Michelangelo!

I looked up your work on Flickr.com but nothing shows up. Perhaps I need to join the site or something. An Etsy store showed up with nothing. Did they not sell well on Etsy? My husband and I have an Etsy store that I used to run but I stopped so he shut it down. 

A few of your acrylic paintings showed up also but the main thing that showed up were your books on talking to angels sold on Amazon.

You certainly are multitalented. How long did you live in a cabin in the mountains for? Was it enjoyable? Why did you leave?

You remind me of myself. You have so many hobbies, you can’t keep up with them all. The idea of working with clay is interesting. Maybe some day I’ll check it out. At the moment I have too many things on my plate. My main hobby being my saxophone playing and singing. Plus I spend far too much time online yakking. Lol. THAT in itself has become a new hobby.  Lol 

When is the last time you made a sculpture?


----------



## toffee

miss pottery I do - so bought a big puzzle been on over a week --hair pulling 'but takes the mind of what is happening !!!!!


----------



## JaniceM

Gaer said:


> I'm not fishing for compliments.  Sculpting is my favorite activity (since I don't have a man, haha!)  If we are to stay away from socializing, why not do something creative?  Painting?  Needlepoint?   For me, a blank canvas or a lump of clay and I'm in Heaven!  Thought I'd show you some of my work to be bronzed, to motivate you to do your OWN creative pursuits!



WOH!  That's TALENT!!!!


----------



## Gardenlover

Gaer said:


> Well, actually, i do have a serious question about sculptures.  How many of you are opposed to nudity in sculptures?  I sculpt a lot of nudes but some people are abhored by them and tell me to put clothes on them.  I see nothing wrong with the human body, (looking at it artistically).  I have no one to ask except you folks.  Please tell me what you honestly think about nudity in art.  Here's a few:


These are amazing! I love the detail. 

Nudity doesn't bother me.


----------



## Gaer

Keesha, That's weird that the Flickr.com didn't come up!  Sorry about that!  No, Sculptures and paintings don't sell onEtsy so I got out of that!  The last sculpture?  a month ago,I guess, because I've been working on "cartoon sculptures" I designed but am not yet ready to show.  Like you, I have more ideas than I can put into reality.  Least we will never be bored, huh!  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## peppermint

toffee said:


> miss pottery I do - so bought a big puzzle been on over a week --hair pulling 'but takes the mind of what is happening !!!!!


Nice....


----------



## Liberty

Gaer said:


> Thanks guys! Oldman:  It's one clump of clay and a toothpick!  People just say, "Oh, I can't do that!"  BUT YOU CAN!  Just try.  I really is a lot of fun!
> Ruth n Jersey:  Good for you!  I loved to cook too but now I have no one to cook for except myself and I don't eat that much. So, Why even bother?  It will be a month or so, before they are back from the foundry, but I can post them here after they are done.  Oh, No, to copy art.  Copying someone's art isn't really art in my opinion.  These are out of my head.  I have many more, but these are enough to post for now.  Thanks again.


Do you have a website?


----------



## Gaer

Liberty said:


> Do you have a website?


I'm only on Flickr.com.  Type in "cherylgaerbarlow" and hit "people" on the dropdown.  Keesha wasn't able to access it, but maybe you can.  It shows most of (well, a lot of ) my artwork.  Thanks,Liberty!


----------



## Liberty

Gaer said:


> I'm only on Flickr.com.  Type in "cherylgaerbarlow" and hit "people" on the dropdown.  Keesha wasn't able to access it, but maybe you can.  It shows most of (well, a lot of ) my artwork.  Thanks,Liberty!


Will do.  If you're ever in the Texas Hill Country/Gulf coast area...let me know.  I've got great northern light and a separate place to paint, etc.  Have a good friend that's a great watercolor artist.  I was a commercial artist...yep, I know, nothing as boring as being a commercial artist...but hey, it paid the bills...tee hee.  Love ya!


----------



## Gaer

Thanks Liberty,  My cousin was the art director of the Buffalo Bill museum in Cody, WO and she is so burnt out on doing ANYTHING artistic now.  Such a shame because she's wildly artistic!  And my son is  a professional graphic artist and Loves it!  He has his own style and makes a good living at it.  "Artist of design" on FB.  I create but am unable to market anything.  Why don't you share some of your artwork?  Your own thread or this one!  Love to see some of your work!


----------



## Liberty

Ok, first of all though, here is my friend's website - she is the watercolor artist - you two have something in common as she specializes in "angels", is really a professional with watercolors and travels all over the country to trade shows:

https://www.utigard.com/originals


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty, her work is just lovely!


----------



## Gaer

Oh, She's wonderful!  I love her Abstract series and her Dancing Flowers series.  See!  She knows how to market her work.  I would have no idea how to do that!  But what about YOU?  Your artwork?


----------



## Em in Ohio

Tasteful nudity is fine.  Nothing obscene or disgusting in your creations!  In my bathroom, I have a small David and two female nude sculptures that I picked up in Italy. One of my favorite sculptures is just a man's chest - really sensual, really not in my budget.  (By the way, I want the man in 796.jpg -  I was so sorry to learn that you didn't sculpt from live models!)


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Liberty, her work is just lovely!


Yes, she has spent many years "practicing her craft" and her fav medium is watercolor, which is difficult to master.  No "blobs" 
of paint in her creations...just delicate layers of properly  applied brush strokes.


----------



## Liberty

Gaer said:


> Oh, She's wonderful!  I love her Abstract series and her Dancing Flowers series.  See!  She knows how to market her work.  I would have no idea how to do that!  But what about YOU?  Your artwork?


Carolyn's main theme is "Angels", Gaer.  Yes, she's marketing her work nicely and normally travels all over the country.  She stays with me when she comes to this area.  She's a fellow "Texan".  I'll try to take some pics of my work around here and post it later.  Have also done a lot of commercial graphics like catalog covers and line drawings.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gaer

Liberty, You got me started again!  Here's one I just started but it needs a lot of work yet!


----------



## Liberty

Gaer said:


> Liberty, You got me started again!  Here's one I just started but it needs a lot of work yet!View attachment 99561


That's really nice...you mentioned bronzing some of your work.  We have some really nice bronzes.  Was wondering if
they are still popular. Here is a pen & ink and some mixed media I did - the pics aren't so good...sorry:


----------



## Gaer

Liberty, When I clickedon them, it was "Oops! We ran into some problems. The requested page could not be found."  Why don't you  put them on a brand new thread? of your creations?  Everyone is doing that!  Sorry I couldn't view them!


----------



## Liberty

I tried a couple different things and it wouldn't come through.  Here's one that might come through.


----------



## Gaer

Beautiful!  You really have a talent!  Thanks for showing that!


----------



## Liberty

Here's a pen and ink collage:


----------



## Old&InTheWay

Your work is amazing! There is such dedication and attention to detail. But there is more... I don't think an artist can create work this good without a passionate heart driving her work. I find your work inspirational. It actually makes me want to go create something out of the human imagination that did not exist before as well. Thanks, Gaer, for sharing your work.


----------



## Gaer

Thank YOU, "Old and in the way"!  That's much appreciated!


----------



## sehr alt

Gaer said:


> . . .and, Here's three which I'm getting bronzed right now.


You're quite good with your art work !


----------



## Gaer

sehr alt said:


> You're quite good with your art work !


How sweet!  Thank you so much!  Do you do any artwork?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## drifter

This is all out of my league. Hi ho, Silver, away.


----------



## Gaer

OK!  Just recieved my newest bronze sculptures back from the foundry.  Please excuse the unprofessional photographs!


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> OK!  Just recieved my newest bronze sculptures back from the foundry.  Please excuse the unprofessional photographs!View attachment 106916View attachment 106917View attachment 106918


That’s extraordinary at a genius level.


----------



## Gaer

Wow Keesha!  Thanks!


----------



## Lewkat

Wow Gaer, we'll have to get the states and cities to hire you to replace all those statues that have been torn down.  Magnificent art.


----------



## Liberty

Gaer, do you sell the bronzes at art galleries?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Em in Ohio  You replied to my post with "Duh - I didn't know you were a performer - BIG APPLAUSE! I was told repeatedly that I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket, so I am really impressed!" and I responded but it shows that "Empty said" (not Em in Ohio said) so I don't know if you saw that I responded to you. I even checked to see if you had changed your screen name.   Here's my original reply:
"Thank you.....I don't perform...too nervous for that plus my ADD causes me to get distracted easily. I used to play for the church, had the choir sounding really good but I didn't like it. Since I do have an album out there, guess I can be called a recording artist. I consider myself a composer/arranger/producer."  I remembered since that reply that I've turned down offers to perform...one from a well known Jazz saxophonist from Italy who I connected with via one of the networking sites for recording artists. We admired each other's music. I also just released three singles.


----------



## Camper6

I do wood carving, so I really appreciate you sharing those bronzes with us.

Very talented.  Nice to see.  

And you are right about trying it to see if you can do it.  I never realized I could do wood carving until I tried it.


----------



## Gaer

Camper6 said:


> I do wood carving, so I really appreciate you sharing those bronzes with us.
> 
> Very talented.  Nice to see.
> 
> And you are right about trying it to see if you can do it.  I never realized I could do wood carving until I tried it.


Wood carving is so much fun!  i used to do wood carving when I was younger!  I hope you  will post some of your carvings on Senior Forum!


----------



## Camper6

Gaer said:


> Wood carving is so much fun!  i used to do wood carving when I was younger!  I hope you  will post some of your carvings on Senior Forum!


Here is a couple.  The one with the thermometer is mahogany turned on a wood lathe and then carved.  The thermometer is from France. That one I gave to my grandson to keep. 

The one of the eagle is designed for a transom on a boat.  I haven't finished it yet because I'm still trying to come up with the lettering for the ribbons.
Note the arrows in the eagle's claws.  He's a warrior eagle. The peace eagles are different.
Also if I make a mistake that's noticeable to me, I don't correct it because I believe people who notice will know it's hand carved and not made on a machine.


----------



## Gaer

Camper 6:  These are magnificent!  You have quite a talent!


----------



## Camper6

Gaer said:


> Camper 6:  These are magnificent!  You have quite a talent!


The secret in wood carving is knowing how to sharpen the blades.  You just cannot do a good carving with dull blades especially in hardwood. Sharpening is an art in itself.
I know a lot of woodcarvers in town and because I had a lathe I was able to make wood carving mallets for them.  I did a lot of photography as well and was able to sell my prints.  I never offered the carvings for sale.  Sometimes if you sell stuff it becomes a job instead of a hobby and isn't as much fun.


----------



## Camper6

Sometimes I do whimsical things just to relax.

This is my senior golfer carving.  He's waiting to mark score.  The head swivels to give a quizzical look.


----------



## Citygirl

*Thanks for sharing everyone. You all are so very talented. Your work is fantastic!*


----------



## MickaC

My hat's off to all of you......very pleasing artwork. Extraordinary.


----------



## Gaer

Lewkat said:


> Wow Gaer, we'll have to get the states and cities to hire you to replace all those statues that have been torn down.  Magnificent art.


I wish I could! I'm HORRIFIED at the desecration of our history.


----------



## peppermint

I wish I was talented...But I do have my husband and he makes many wood tables and other wood pieces...


----------



## PamfromTx

Gaer said:


> I'm not fishing for compliments.  Sculpting is my favorite activity (since I don't have a man, haha!)  If we are to stay away from socializing, why not do something creative?  Painting?  Needlepoint?   For me, a blank canvas or a lump of clay and I'm in Heaven!  Thought I'd show you some of my work to be bronzed, to motivate you to do your OWN creative pursuits!


I am highly impressed @Gaer


----------



## Pinky

Camper6 said:


> Sometimes I do whimsical things just to relax.
> 
> This is my senior golfer carving.  He's waiting to mark score.  The head swivels to give a quizzical look.
> View attachment 113071


Would love to see more of your wood carvings, Camper.


----------



## Gaer

Liberty said:


> Gaer, do you sell the bronzes at art galleries?


Sometimes.  Right now they are only in my own gallery "Whiskey Jack's Gallery" but I haven't approached any galleries this year.   
hahaha!  Just writing this entire year off!  I'm just getting back into bronze sculpting.


----------



## Gaer

pamelasmithwick said:


> I am highly impressed @Gaer


Thank you Pam! (who looks just like she did in high school)!


----------



## Damaged Goods

Outta sight!  If I had such a gift, I'd stay quarantined indefinitely indulging in that art.


----------



## Gaer

Damaged Goods said:


> Outta sight!  If I had such a gift, I'd stay quarantined indefinitely indulging in that art.


Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Three-cheers for all of the artists in this thread!

Over-the-top talent from all!


----------



## Trippy Hippie

There are some extremely talented people on this forum. What I did as a business in Interior Design is considered creativity, but what I did was put things together to make a space look good for a client. That is totally different in my opinion than what you all are creating here from a blob of clay or a blank slate. You all may say it is sort of the same, but I don't know.


----------



## Camper6

Trippy Hippie said:


> There are some extremely talented people on this forum. What I did as a business in Interior Design is considered creativity, but what I did was put things together to make a space look good for a client. That is totally different in my opinion than what you all are creating here from a blob of clay or a blank slate. You all may say it is sort of the same, but I don't know.


I would love to have someone like you come and redo my apartment. Space and looks make someone more comfortable. Like my friend says ."it needs a woman's touch"


----------



## Trippy Hippie

Camper6 said:


> I would love to have someone like you come and redo my apartment. Space and looks make someone more comfortable. Like my friend says ."it needs a woman's touch"


Is it a full redo or are you talking about just blinds/curtains? I am also in retirement now and quite a distance away, but I imagine there are many good Interior Designers in your area.


----------



## Gaer

Trippy Hippie said:


> There are some extremely talented people on this forum. What I did as a business in Interior Design is considered creativity, but what I did was put things together to make a space look good for a client. That is totally different in my opinion than what you all are creating here from a blob of clay or a blank slate. You all may say it is sort of the same, but I don't know.


Hi!  I also worked in an interior design firm.  Creativity takes many forms.  I think everything you do in life is art; the way you live, cook, the way you dress,the way you feel, the way you enhance anything, if it be a lump of clay or an open space.  Life is art.


----------



## Trippy Hippie

Gaer said:


> Hi!  I also worked in an interior design firm.  Creativity takes many forms.  I think everything you do in life is art; the way you live, cook, the way you dress,the way you feel, the way you enhance anything, if it be a lump of clay or an open space.  Life is art.


You philosophy is brilliant. I love it. Art can be seen in a different way from every individual. That is why to some people one piece of Art may not be to their liking, but to another it might be fantastic. In my profession and yours as well we had to really find what worked for those clients because it was different for each one of them. Things also didn't work well in certain lighted situations. It was a crazy profession to be in that is for sure. Once I got older and I stepped away more from the design side of things and was more into the business part of my business, I really missed the creative part of it all.


----------



## Camper6

Trippy Hippie said:


> Is it a full redo or are you talking about just blinds/curtains? I am also in retirement now and quite a distance away, but I imagine there are many good Interior Designers in your area.


I miss my wife who was good at that sort of thing.  I have kept a bit  of the decor we had when we had a house.  I have moved into an apartment.  Blinds curtains I can handle myself.  I bought a sewing machine and know how to size curtains to the windows.  But it's that general thing that I can't really describe when I walk into a friends home and see all the nice touches.

Even a step away from Landlord White on the walls with a coat of paint can do wonders.


----------



## Trippy Hippie

Camper6 said:


> I miss my wife who was good at that sort of thing.  I have kept a bit  of the decor we had when we had a house.  I have moved into an apartment.  Blinds curtains I can handle myself.  I bought a sewing machine and know how to size curtains to the windows.  But it's that general thing that I can't really describe when I walk into a friends home and see all the nice touches.


So is you apartment carpeted or hardwood floors? Does your apartment have natural light or artificial light? What I mean by that is during the day can you like open up a big window and light your main room with natural light or is there built in artificial lights? Things such as a couch, love seat, throw rugs if hardwood flooring, end tables, is something I as a designer would have to see in person the room and space and other surrounding pieces in the room such as pictures, plants, and other wall hangings. Also the shape of the room comes into play and what room connects to the main living space. There is a lot to discuss with an Interior Designer before anything is even done really.


----------



## Camper6

Trippy Hippie said:


> So is you apartment carpeted or hardwood floors? Does your apartment have natural light or artificial light? What I mean by that is during the day can you like open up a big window and light your main room with natural light or is there built in artificial lights? Things such as a couch, love seat, throw rugs if hardwood flooring, end tables, is something I as a designer would have to see in person the room and space and other surrounding pieces in the room such as pictures, plants, and other wall hangings. Also the shape of the room comes into play and what room connects to the main living space. There is a lot to discuss with an Interior Designer before anything is even done really.


I will contact an Interior Designer but right now they don't like going out on house calls.

I'm getting a new ceiling fan installed.  I let the electrician pick it out since they own the building and it will remain when I leave.  I hope it's not one of those fancy Victorian looking things.

I have southern exposure and I do let natural light in as much as possible.  The floor has rugs.  A dull grey.  I covered it with a bright colored rug.


----------



## Trippy Hippie

Camper6 said:


> I will contact an Interior Designer but right now they don't like going out on house calls.
> 
> I'm getting a new ceiling fan installed.  I let the electrician pick it out since they own the building and it will remain when I leave.  I hope it's not one of those fancy Victorian looking things.
> 
> I have southern exposure and I do let natural light in as much as possible.  The floor has rugs.  A dull grey.  I covered it with a bright colored rug.


I can fully understand that a designer would not want to come in at this time. The women that I have handed my business over to that has been a designer for decades and has worked for me for many years does not do in house calls as well. She is currently still setting up contracts through phone calls, but things are delayed at this time. Once all this mess is over with you place will be in good hands.


----------



## Camper6

Trippy Hippie said:


> I can fully understand that a designer would not want to come in at this time. The women that I have handed my business over to that has been a designer for decades and has worked for me for many years does not do in house calls as well. She is currently still setting up contracts through phone calls, but things are delayed at this time. Once all this mess is over with you place will be in good hands.


Certainly something to look forward to and that helps the situation.


----------



## Sassycakes

Gaer said:


> I'm not fishing for compliments.  Sculpting is my favorite activity (since I don't have a man, haha!)  If we are to stay away from socializing, why not do something creative?  Painting?  Needlepoint?   For me, a blank canvas or a lump of clay and I'm in Heaven!  Thought I'd show you some of my work to be bronzed, to motivate you to do your OWN creative pursuits!


*
Gaer,your talent amazes me. Your work is remarkable !*


----------



## Gaer

Sassycakes said:


> *Gaer,your talent amazes me. Your work is remarkable !*


Oh!  That's the sweetest thing!   Thank you!


----------



## Em in Ohio

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Em in Ohio  You replied to my post with "Duh - I didn't know you were a performer - BIG APPLAUSE! I was told repeatedly that I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket, so I am really impressed!" and I responded but it shows that "Empty said" (not Em in Ohio said) so I don't know if you saw that I responded to you. I even checked to see if you had changed your screen name.   Here's my original reply:
> "Thank you.....I don't perform...too nervous for that plus my ADD causes me to get distracted easily. I used to play for the church, had the choir sounding really good but I didn't like it. Since I do have an album out there, guess I can be called a recording artist. I consider myself a composer/arranger/producer."  I remembered since that reply that I've turned down offers to perform...one from a well known Jazz saxophonist from Italy who I connected with via one of the networking sites for recording artists. We admired each other's music. I also just released three singles.


Hi!  Sorry, I didn't see the post.  But, yes, obviously you are an artist, whether singing, composing, arranging, or producing!  Your ADD is an added challenge, but also probably what drives you to expand your repertoire of talents.  As to the name change, it did indeed happen.  The 'empty' was a result of my lack of patience when my user name got rejected three times.  I'm not empty at all - I'm quite full of all sorts of #!%!


----------



## Ferocious

*My favorite thing to do when stuck in the house.*

*Oh yes!! 
Without doubt!! 
Working on my 'Time Travelling Machine' is not just my hobby, but is now an obsession. 
As soon as I iron out the glitches in the 'time co-ordinates selector', I'll set about visiting all the lovely ladies hereabouts when they were about 17. 

Hmmm......now won't that be interesting? *


----------



## bowmore

Gaer said:


> Well, actually, i do have a serious question about sculptures.  How many of you are opposed to nudity in sculptures?  I sculpt a lot of nudes but some people are abhored by them and tell me to put clothes on them.  I see nothing wrong with the human body, (looking at it artistically).  I have no one to ask except you folks.  Please tell me what you honestly think about nudity in art.  Here's a few:


I am sorry for anyone that has that narrow a view. After viewing Michelangelo's David, the nudes in Frogner Park, Reuben's nudes, even live nudes at the Pagent of the Masters. I see nothing wrong.
From Wikipedia: The *nude* figure is a tradition in Western art, and has been used to express ideals of male and female beauty and other human qualities.


----------



## Gaer

bowmore said:


> I am sorry for anyone that has that narrow a view. After viewing Michelangelo's David, the nudes in Frogner Park, Reuben's nudes, even live nudes at the Pagent of the Masters. I see nothing wrong.
> From Wikipedia: The *nude* figure is a tradition in Western art, and has been used to express ideals of male and female beauty and other human qualities.


Thanks, It's not the nudity I want to show.  There are muscles,veins, shapes,indentations of the human body that I want to capture. In my eye, the sculpture is finished, but people say "Arn't you going to put clothes on him or her?"    I have decided to go with my own judgements.  (an artist's conception).  Thank you for your perspective!  It's most appreciated!


----------



## Jules

Gaer, all of your art is exceptional.  You’ve captured the emotions in your created subjects.  It was a pleasure to sit back and view it while having my morning coffee.  Thanks.  

After you sculpt, do you bisque & then high fire or are they sent directly to the factory?


----------



## Gaer

Jules said:


> Gaer, all of your art is exceptional.  You’ve captured the emotions in your created subjects.  It was a pleasure to sit back and view it while having my morning coffee.  Thanks.
> 
> After you sculpt, do you bisque & then high fire or are they sent directly to the factory?


Thanks Jules,  Ceramics are kiln fired.  Bronze must be sent to a foundry where the cast is made and bronze is poured.  I worked in ceramics too and have my own kiln but Can't get the detail I desire in the ceramic clay.  Thanks for asking.


----------

